# Rattlers



## bigdawg42 (Dec 20, 2010)

Does anyone kill every rattle snake they see?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 20, 2010)

Only if it is close to a residence, or I need one for a project.


----------



## Jranger (Dec 20, 2010)

I usually give em a pass unless they are being difficult...


----------



## funderburkjason (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## FrancoMo (Dec 20, 2010)

everyone possible


----------



## charles romine (Dec 20, 2010)

yep rather have a dead snake than a dead dog. Killever copperhead also.


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 20, 2010)

I would only kill a RAttle Snake if it was ALIVE!!!! Here's what they'll do to your dogs, Lucy on lasted 30minutes, that's the second one I lost in 3- years


----------



## decoyed (Dec 20, 2010)

nope, only the ones that come into the "zone" around the house.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 20, 2010)

Nope, I let 'em crawl on unless they're in my yard or I need a hide at the moment.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Only if it is close to a residence, or I need one for a project.



X2... and food counts as a project


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 20, 2010)

Yes, I will eat every one I see.


----------



## hollerin big (Dec 20, 2010)

The best snake is a dead snake


----------



## shawnrice (Dec 20, 2010)

Kill them all


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 20, 2010)

If it's close to the house or on the hunting club I'll try ptetty hard to get it. Anywhere else and I'll only kill the easy ones. That said all non-venemous snakes get a free pass at my house. Figure our field will feed x number of rats and it'll take x number of snakes to keep their population in control. I'd rather have the nonvenomous ones doing it.


----------



## slip (Dec 20, 2010)

ejs1980 said:


> That said all non-venemous snakes get a free pass at my house.



i wonder how many people say that but end up killing non venomous snakes thinking they were venomous.

not saying you personally, but just people in general.

people seem to post alot about the "rattle snake" they killed only to be told is was just a rat snake.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 20, 2010)

slip said:


> i wonder how many people say that but end up killing non venomous snakes thinking they were venomous.
> 
> not saying you personally, but just people in general.
> 
> people seem to post alot about the "rattle snake" they killed only to be told is was just a rat snake.


I never kill non-venomous snakes.  I know the difference between the two.  I would say that more people kill hog nosed, rat, and water snakes because they misidentify them 


mlandrum said:


> I would only kill a RAttle Snake if it was ALIVE!!!! Here's what they'll do to your dogs, Lucy on lasted 30minutes, that's the second one I lost in 3- years


Have you tried the shots the vet offers to prevent them from being killed by rattler bites?   I was wondering if those shots work.


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 20, 2010)

People that kill rat snakes mistaken as rattlers haven't seen many rattlers. Water snakes can fool you as moccasins but if you look hard you can tell. And yes alot of good snakes get killed by people that don't know.


----------



## jguess (Dec 20, 2010)

i only kill them if they are were i run dogs or around a residence . i dont like killing them anywhere b/c they all have a purpose but kids and some adults are not aware and dont pay as much attention as i do . they aint viscious animals . my girlfriend thinks if its near water its a moccasin and if its near briars and palmedows its a rattle . im slowlly educating her


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Dec 21, 2010)

If I'm positive that it's non-poisonous, it gets a pass.  Otherwise, it's a dead snake.  The one you let go today may bite you or your dog next month.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> I never kill non-venomous snakes.  I know the difference between the two.  I would say that more people kill hog nosed, rat, and water snakes because they misidentify them
> Have you tried the shots the vet offers to prevent them from being killed by rattler bites?   I was wondering if those shots work.





It is for canebrake rattlers, not diamondbacks. I did keep my blued heeler vaccinated, and as my Brit gets the shot every year too.


----------



## donald-f (Dec 21, 2010)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> If I'm positive that it's non-poisonous, it gets a pass.  Otherwise, it's a dead snake.  The one you let go today may bite you or your dog next month.



x2 if it is poisonous it is a dead one


----------



## SicSemper (Dec 21, 2010)

Snakes are harmless; really any kind. When I was in Boy Scouts, out hiking I stepped on a rattle-snake. The snake bolted off the trail into a thicket; collided up and ready to bite if  anyone messed with it. 
	Point is there is not much reason for killing a snake, they help out with wildlife management and give up better hunts.


----------



## thomas gose (Dec 21, 2010)

SicSemper said:


> Snakes are harmless; really any kind. When I was in Boy Scouts, out hiking I stepped on a rattle-snake. The snake bolted off the trail into a thicket; collided up and ready to bite if  anyone messed with it.
> Point is there is not much reason for killing a snake, they help out with wildlife management and give up better hunts.



lucky is what you are! a stepped on snake is a very dangerous snake! just about anything will bite you if its stepped on!!!!!


----------



## ADB (Dec 21, 2010)

Kill everyone i can and leave it laying and really don't care what tree huggers think. JMO.........


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 21, 2010)

I used to let black snakes crawl until one bit me this past summer moving tires and when i reached to grab a tire guess what he nailed me.Well lets just say if it aint got legs it Dies !!


----------



## wildhorse (Dec 21, 2010)

short answer -Yes


----------



## bigrob82 (Dec 21, 2010)

yep


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Dec 21, 2010)

charles romine said:


> yep rather have a dead snake than a dead dog. Killever copperhead also.



x2


----------



## kev07 (Dec 21, 2010)

ADB said:


> Kill everyone i can and leave it laying and really don't care what tree huggers think. JMO.........



x2  what he said


----------



## brian lancaster (Dec 21, 2010)

Absolutely


----------



## syarb (Dec 22, 2010)

If its not a king snake its dead.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep them and copperheads and cottonmouths..


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Dec 22, 2010)

bigdawg42 said:


> Does anyone kill every rattle snake they see?



Not only that but there are a lot of people that kill every snake they come across.
 With the rattler, if it's big enough to eat I'll catch it, then kill and clean it later when I have time.
If it's not big enough to eat and in the wrong place I'll catch it and release it somewhere safe so it'll be a goodun next year.


----------



## cotton top (Dec 27, 2010)

kill every poision snake that I can. Any and all, not trying to hurt any feelings. I have had way too many good hounds bit that died from snake bites.


----------



## MFOSTER (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes


----------



## kreekhunter (Dec 27, 2010)

i kill every rattlesnake i see. done lost some horses and dogs from them don't want to lose one of my youngins.


----------



## huntin tha horns (Oct 26, 2011)

Every one I see gets a lil lead in the noggin!!! I hate em...bow season an turkey season I'm high steppin in the woods...


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Oct 28, 2011)

Why not kill em, its food! dont you ever be hungry and in need of a snack?


----------

